
Repairing Reed-Solomon Codes - csom
http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.04764
======
pdpi
Very interesting. I wonder if this technique could be used to on Shamir's
secret sharing scheme — instead of taking k whole keys, can you break it with
some bits of n > k keys?

